# [GEN] Animal Abuse At Puppy Mills - KUTV



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kutv.com/content/news/topnews/story.aspx%3Fcontent_id%3Da834dbb7-5694-4c5d-8e55-442135baa14a&cid=0&ei=sYUoSPD2E53w8ASg6d3bAg&usg=AFrqEzdFHvqf3VnNQIgExy5zIobVaNeSdQ">Animal Abuse At Puppy Mills</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KUTV, UT -</font> <nobr>17 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>2NEWS came across of truck of 80 dogs that were rescued from a <b>puppy mill</b> from Kansas. Almost all of them suffered from some type of physical ailment that <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

